# no way am i reading this right !!



## myopia (Dec 9, 2007)

at a church? 
saw this one in nebraska i believe.


----------



## Battou (Dec 9, 2007)

I think it's in reference to the cola but taken the other way can be.......problematic  I've seen some pretty screwed up signs like that before as well, wish I had some pics.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## myopia (Dec 9, 2007)

LOL. Halfway inn. LOL


----------



## StarQrider (Dec 25, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


>



This is too much!


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 25, 2007)

i saw a Perkins sign last night... I didnt get a photo of it, but here's what it SHOULD have looked like-





some lights were out though giving a slightly different message-


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 25, 2007)

lol

but you know in the UK you can have a spotted dick?

at least i think that funny


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 25, 2007)

what is a spotted dick again? bird?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 25, 2007)

it is more or less a steamed pudding with raisins.

but whenever i order one i feel as if i was asking to get some sexually transmitted skin disease


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 25, 2007)

just found this one which explains it further 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/2249273.stm


----------



## Lisa B (Jan 3, 2008)

we have this pub, near where i live,called....yeh, the fawcett inn!

ps. spotted dick is nice with custard!


----------

